# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Μεσόγεια Αττικής

## RpMz

Σήμερα βγήκε το link ανάμεσα στους κόμβους RpMz (#8602) - Miltosz (#8754) (Κερατέα-Παιανία).. Ο εξοπλισμός αποτελείται, απο cm6 & mikrotik απο τις δύο πλευρές, απο την πλευρά του Μίλτου πιάτο 80cm, και την δικιά μου grid 24... Αρχικά βγήκε σε b, μέχρι να μαζευτεί ο εξοπλισμός για a και απο τις δύο πλευρές... Δυστυχώς όμως η διασύνδεση μας με το awmn εξακολουθεί να είναι αποκομμένη... Επείσης περιμένουμε άλλον έναν κόμβο απο τα Καλύβια, όπου θα σπάσει το link και θα τροφοδοτήσει την περιοχή Καλυβίων με ένα AP.. Επίσης θα προσπαθήσουμε να βγάλουμε άλλη μία διασύνδεση που πιστεύουμε ότι και εμείς οι ασύνδετοι θα βγούμε awmn, ένα link με τον RF απο τον κόμβο του Μίλτου... Αυτά για αρχή....

----------


## Vigor

Ευχάριστη εξέλιξη.  ::  

Εύχομαι τα πλάνα επέκτασης της διασύνδεσης της Ανατολικής Αττικής με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο του AWMN να ευδοκιμήσουν λίαν συντόμως!

----------


## jchr

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ αυτα ειναι τα καλα νεα...

----------


## RpMz

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά.. Η σκουλικαντέρα θέλω να πιστέυω ότι σύντομα θα ενσωματώσει και άλλους κόμβους και θα βρεί τον δρόμο της προς το awmn... Η αρχή έγινε...  ::

----------


## miltosz

Όπως τα λέει ο RpMz είναι !  ::  
Μετά από πολύ κόπο τελικά καταφέραμε να κάνουμε το Link !
Σήμερα θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση του Mikrotik για να γίνει το Routing !
Επόμενη κίνηση η αναβάθμιση του ΒΒ σε a !  ::

----------


## dti

Μπράβο, πάντα είναι ευχάριστο να διασυνδέονται μακρινές περιοχές με links των 20 χλμ.
Εύχομαι σύντομα και στο backbone του awmn!

----------


## sv1bjr

> Μπράβο, πάντα είναι ευχάριστο να διασυνδέονται μακρινές περιοχές με links των 20 χλμ.
> Εύχομαι σύντομα και στο backbone του awmn!


Απ' το στόμα σου και στου Θεού τ' αυτί, μπας και δούμε λίγη χαρά στα πιάτα μας κι' εμείς κατά τα Καλύβια.

sv1bjr(#8592)

----------


## dti

> Απ' το στόμα σου και στου Θεού τ' αυτί, μπας και δούμε λίγη χαρά στα πιάτα μας κι' εμείς κατά τα Καλύβια.
> 
> sv1bjr(#8592)


Βασικά ένα link προς Μαρκόπουλο σου χρειάζεται, π.χ. με τον xen #3663 (δεν τον ξέρω και δεν είναι ενεργό node). Από κει υπάρχουν αρκετές επιλογές.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Βασικά ένα link προς Μαρκόπουλο σου χρειάζεται, π.χ. με τον xen #3663 (δεν τον ξέρω και δεν είναι ενεργό node). Από κει υπάρχουν αρκετές επιλογές.


Πολύ σωστά, όπως και με min(#9716).
Καιροφυλακτώ εδώ και Μήνες, κάτι να σκάσει μύτη, όπως ο κυνηγός το θήραμά του...  ::

----------


## RpMz

Δεν χρειάζεται ούτε Μαρκόπουλο, ούτε τίποτα... Κάνουμε κινήσεις σχετικά με την ζήτηση που έχουμε στην περιοχή μας..Όσων αφορά φιλέ μας ραδιοερασιτέχνη, άμα σπάσει το link με τον κόμβο που είναι στα Καλύβια, είσαι έτοιμος μετά... Απλώς είναι θέμα χρόνου....Λίγο υπομονή κάνε και θα έρθει και οι δική μας σειρά...

----------


## sv1bjr

> Δεν χρειάζεται ούτε Μαρκόπουλο, ούτε τίποτα... Κάνουμε κινήσεις σχετικά με την ζήτηση που έχουμε στην περιοχή μας..Όσων αφορά φιλέ μας ραδιοερασιτέχνη, άμα σπάσει το link με τον κόμβο που είναι στα Καλύβια, είσαι έτοιμος μετά... Απλώς είναι θέμα χρόνου....Λίγο υπομονή κάνε και θα έρθει και οι δική μας σειρά...


Υπομονή υπάρχει αρκετή, αλλά εξήγησέ μου, τι εννοείς γράφοντας "άμα σπάσει το link με τον κόμβο που είναι στα Καλύβια"; και τι κινήσεις γίνονται σχετικά;

----------


## RpMz

Κοίταξε τον κόμβο #7333 ... Θα σπάσει το link το υπάρχον και θα μπεί και αυτός ο κόμβος... Δοκιμές προς τον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο έχουν γίνει, και ξέρουμε ότι το AP μου περνάει... Το μόνο θέμα είναι, να βρεί χρόχο ο διαχειριστής να στήσουμε κατι εκεί... Έπειτα αφου μπεί και αυτός ο κόμβος στην σκουλικαντέρα, έχεις οπτική επαφή και απόσταση γύρω στο 1.5km (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς).. Πιστεύω πως βγαίνεις άνετα μετα...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Ναι, οριακά βέβαια, αλλά κάτι μπορεί να βγεί.
Σε αναμονή λοιπόν.  ::  
Ευχαριστώ
sv1bjr-8592(#8592)

----------


## RpMz

Σήμερα φτιάχτηκε και το bgp με την βοήθεια του wireless.surfer...
Ευχαριστούμε Στέλιο  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Παρακαλώ  :: 

Θα πω άλλη μια φορά, πως στην προσπάθεια που γίνεται για να περάσει το ασύρματο δίκτυο από την Παιανία, Κορωπί, Μαρκόπουλο κλπ (μιλάμε για μια τεράστια ασύνδετη περιοχή), είμαστε όλοι οι κόμβοι της Ανατολικής Αττικής σε ετοιμότητα, προκειμένου να εκμεταλλευτεί και η τελευταία δυνατότητα.

Για πολύ καιρό τώρα, το θέμα αυτό είναι σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα.

Με την επιμονή του *RpMz* και του *Miltosz* σίγουρα δεν θα αργήσουμε να τους δούμε μέσα στο routing table μας.

Το καλύτερο για όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους θα ήταν να συμμετείχαν λίγο πιο ενεργά. Τουλάχιστον ας τους βλέπαμε στις συναντήσεις της Ανατολικής Αττικής που γίνονται την τελευταία Κυριακή κάθε μήνα. ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ links έχουν βγει από τις συναντήσεις αυτές. Μη σας κάνει εντύπωση εάν η σύνδεση της περιοχής σας γίνει τόσο εύκολα.

Το δίκτυο είναι στην πόρτα σας και δεν απλώνετε το χέρι σας να το πιάσετε. Πάμε λίγο πιο ζωηρά. Φιλικά μιλώ, μην παρεξηγηθείτε  ::

----------


## RpMz

Να ενημερώσω πως δοκιμαστικά βγήκε και το link με τον κόμβο mouhou... Θα γίνονται συνεχώς δοκιμές γιατί το link δεν είναι σε ολοκληρωμένο στάδιο...  ::

----------


## dti

Ωραία, μπορεί να ετοιμάζεται κι ο sv1bjr-8592 από τα Καλύβια...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Ειμαι διαρκώς σε ετοιμότητα, τέτοια συνεχή επιφυλακή ούτε στην περίοδο της στρ. θητείας μου δεν απάντησα.  ::  
Δυστυχώς αυτή την Κυριακή δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρίσκομαι στην συνάντηση, μια και έχουν προγραμματισθεί οι εργασίες διασύνδεσης sv1bjr-8590 με LambrosG, στον Ευβοικό...  ::  
Αναμένουμε νέα και εξελίξεις από την συνάντηση με ενδιαφέρον.  ::

----------


## tanaka

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Μένω Κορωπί και είχα κάνει μία προσπάθεια πέρισυ να συνδεθώ στο AWMN. Τελικά δεν είχαμε αποτέλεσμα. Τώρα που τελειώνω σιγα-σιγα από φαντάρος θέλω πάλι να κάνω μία προσπάθεια. Δήλωσα στo WIND την θέση μου #10267. Εξοπλισμό αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω αλλά υπάρχει διάθεση.

----------


## Silencer

tanaka για πέρνα απο εδώ .....  ::   ::  

http://eastattica.dyndns.org/forum/

----------


## RpMz

> tanaka για πέρνα απο εδώ .....   
> 
> http://eastattica.dyndns.org/forum/


Με πρόλαβες  ::

----------


## RpMz

Να αναφέρω ότι πριν λίγες μέρες έγινε scan απο την περιοχή Γλυκά Νερά και συγκεκριμένα απο τον κόμβο polinux (#9660) και είχαμε ευχάριστα αποτελέσματα... Οπότε και η ΝοτιοΑνατολική Αττική σε κανα μήνα θα την δείτε μέσα στο Routing Table σας... Όσοι είναι να συδεθούν στο μελλοντικό αναπτυσόμενο κομμάτι του AWMN καλό θα ήταν να κάνουν κάποιες ενέργιες ώστε να βγούν και εναλακτικές διαδρομές γιατι έτσι είναι ακόμη δύσκολα τα πράματα... 

Και η φώτο του scan:

----------


## RpMz

Πλέον το link με τα Καλύβια αναβαθμήστικε σε 802.11a, απο ταχύτητα όχι πολύ καλά αλλα πέρνει βελτίωση απο την μεριά μου...

----------


## sv1bjr

Μήπως είναι ώρα να κάνουμε μια δόκιμή διασύνδεσης με mouhou ;

Αν δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση ας μου στείλει pm για περαιτέρω ενέργειες.

sv1bjr-8592 (#8592)

----------


## RpMz

Στείλε εσύ καλύτερα γιατί έχει πολλές δουλιές και εγώ τυχερός ήμουν που φτιάξαμε το link  ::

----------


## polinux

Αντε λιγες μερες εμειναν....Κουραγιο και καλος πολιτης rpmz! ::

----------


## RpMz

Σήμερα βγήκε το link polinux (#9660) - RpMz (#8602)... Γλυκά Νερά - Κερατέα... Το link βγήκε για αρχή σε 802.11g προσωρινά μέχρι να εγκατασταθεί εξοπλισμός απο τη δική μου πλευρά και βγάζει γύρω στα 9 Mbps αμφίδρομα... Το άσχημο στην υπόθεση είναι, ότι στον κόμβο polinux η σύνδεση του με το AWMN είναι αποκομένη μιας και η κάρτα cm9 στον κόμβο του Διαμαντή έχει πάθει βλάβη όπου έχουν και το link... Οπότε υπάρχει έτοιμο interface για τα 5 GHZ και περιμένει για να συνδεθούμε και εμείς κάποια στιγμη!!! Πλέον η ΝοτιοΑνατολική Αττική βρίσκεται μία ανάσα απο το AWMN....

----------


## polinux

Αντε λίγο ακόμη!!!

----------


## polinux

Κύριοι,
Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω πρώτος ότι η Νοτιο-Ανατολική Αττική είναι πλέον μέρος του μητροπολιτικού μας δικτύου.
Στάθμη σήματος 
diamantis : -74db (5Ghz)
rpmz : -70 db (2,4Ghz)

Αυριο με τα παιδιά θα δουμε τις ρυθμίσεις καλύτερα και τα στατιστικά!
Καλό σας βράδυ
Υ.Γ. 
keep awmn-ing!!

----------


## jchr

Μπραβο Πανο...
παντα τετοια...

----------


## nikpanGR

Πόρτο Ράφτη πάνω από το κάστρο σας ενδιαφέρει?Παρασκευη απόγευμα 29-12-2006 κατά τις 17-18.00 θα είμαι εκεί θέλετε να έρθετε για καφε να τα δουμε αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι και από εκει?

----------


## sv1bjr

Αναζητείται ο mouhou επειγόντως.  ::   ::   ::  

Κάθομαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα περιμένοντας να εμφανισθεί για Link.  ::   ::   :: 

sv1bjr-8592 (#8592)

----------


## jockium

> Αναζητείται ο mouhou επειγόντως.    
> 
> Κάθομαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα περιμένοντας να εμφανισθεί για Link.   
> 
> sv1bjr-8592 (#8592)


... μα για να εμφανιστει ο "mouhou" θα πρεπει πρώτα τουλαχιστον να ξέρει οτι τον ψάχνεις!!!  ::   ::  

Με αλλα λόγια, εγώ είμαι ο διαχειριστής του κόμβου mouhou (μεταξύ άλλων)... 
Εαν θέλεις, δοκίμασε εάν πιάνεις το Access Point μου, και εαν ναι, συνδέσου σε αυτό. Εάν όχι, στείλε μου PM με κάνα τηλέφωνο για να σε ειδοποιήσω όταν βρεθώ απο Καλύβια πλευρά, για να δούμε τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε... (σκοπευα να μετακομήσω την κεραία λίγο πιο ψηλά...)

See ya..
Jocker

----------


## RpMz

Πλέον και το πρώτο μου wireless post στο forum...! Μετά απο 6 μηνών προσπάθειες, εκεί που φαινόντουσταν όλα αδύνατα με επιμονή κ υπομονή η ΝοτιοΑνατολική Αττική μπήκε και αυτή στο AWMN.. Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια και τα κουράγια που μου έδωσαν...  ::

----------


## RpMz

1 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-rpmz.powerteamz.awmn [10.70.115.1]
2 27 ms 39 ms 16 ms gw-polinux.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.35]
3 267 ms 37 ms 79 ms gw-polinux.diamantis.awmn [10.66.178.101]
4 37 ms 128 ms 60 ms gw-diamantis.donalt.awmn [10.66.178.97]
5 78 ms 40 ms 68 ms 10.69.217.249
6 38 ms 38 ms 42 ms gw-tzavil.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.249]
7 140 ms 199 ms 39 ms gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.89]
8 66 ms 40 ms 58 ms gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
9 68 ms 60 ms 81 ms rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
10 56 ms 68 ms 80 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

----------


## jchr

κι ενα trace απο εμενα...  ::   ::  

Tracing route to 10.70.115.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.65]
2 2 ms 18 ms 1 ms gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn [10.14.148.250]
3 26 ms 30 ms 40 ms 10.69.217.250
4 19 ms 20 ms 27 ms 10.66.178.98
5 22 ms 19 ms 15 ms 10.66.178.102
6 133 ms 32 ms 54 ms 10.70.115.1

Trace complete.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Πλέον και το πρώτο μου wireless post στο forum...! Μετά απο 6 μηνών προσπάθειες, εκεί που φαινόντουσταν όλα αδύνατα με επιμονή κ υπομονή η ΝοτιοΑνατολική Αττική μπήκε και αυτή στο AWMN.. Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια και τα κουράγια που μου έδωσαν...


Μπράβο, καλορίζικος.  ::  

Καιρός ήταν να δικτυωθεί και η άγονη περιοχή της ΝΑ Αττικής.

----------


## jockium

> Πλέον και το πρώτο μου wireless post στο forum...! Μετά απο 6 μηνών προσπάθειες, εκεί που φαινόντουσταν όλα αδύνατα με επιμονή κ υπομονή η ΝοτιοΑνατολική Αττική μπήκε και αυτή στο AWMN.. Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια και τα κουράγια που μου έδωσαν...


Και να που οι κόποι αποδίδουν...
Να ευχαριστήσουμε και εμείς για όλες τις προσπάθιες παρά τις αντίξοες συνθήκες! Εαν δεν ήσουν εσύ, εμείς wireless στα Καλύβια δεν θα βλέπαμε ούτε του αγίου π***** ανήμερα!  :: 

Και σε ακόμα πιο σταθερά links...

Jocker



```
traceroute to rb.mouhou.awmn (10.70.55.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  rb (10.2.103.30)  0.579 ms  0.519 ms  0.494 ms
 2  10.41.228.69 (10.41.228.69)  3.303 ms  1.591 ms  2.262 ms
 3  10.2.63.145 (10.2.63.145)  15.192 ms  4.469 ms  18.314 ms
 4  gw-antonisk7.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.21)  4.021 ms  3.506 ms  3.210 ms
 5  dedalos.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.70)  4.711 ms  4.989 ms  13.514 ms
 6  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn (10.19.150.2)  8.530 ms  6.452 ms  6.103 ms
 7  gw-machine22.telis.awmn (10.14.146.205)  17.763 ms  21.360 ms  7.293 ms
 8  gw-telis.donalt.awmn (10.66.180.250)  6.323 ms  8.182 ms  6.433 ms
 9  gw-donalt.diamantis.awmn (10.66.178.98)  8.785 ms  19.515 ms  20.039 ms
10  gw-diamantis.polinux.awmn (10.66.178.102)  19.238 ms  7.481 ms  20.613 ms
11  gw-rpmz.rpmz.awmn (10.70.115.33)  901.281 ms  41.952 ms  89.851 ms
12  10.70.55.1 (10.70.55.1)  37.743 ms  226.706 ms  63.752 ms
```

----------


## RpMz

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια  ::  
Ένα tracer προς τα εσένα Κωνσταντίνε


```
 
  1     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]
  2    21 ms    26 ms    25 ms  gw-polinux.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.35]
  3    72 ms   206 ms    63 ms  gw-polinux.diamantis.awmn [10.66.178.101]
  4    54 ms    80 ms    38 ms  gw-diamantis.donalt.awmn [10.66.178.97]
  5    46 ms   124 ms    56 ms  gw-donalt.telis.awmn [10.66.180.249]
  6   110 ms    88 ms    78 ms  gw-telis.machine22.awmn [10.14.146.206]
  7    69 ms    68 ms    43 ms  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.1]
  8    22 ms    23 ms    51 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
  9    96 ms    74 ms   106 ms  gw-alex23.antonisk7.awmn [10.19.150.22]
 10    73 ms    58 ms    77 ms  10.2.63.146
 11    80 ms   130 ms   120 ms  rb.jocker.awmn [10.2.103.30]

Trace complete.
```

Περιμένουμε και απο το nagios πλέον να μας καταχωρήσουν...  ::

----------


## RpMz

Σήμερα μπήκε και το Μαρκόπουλο στο AWMN  ::  
Το link βγήκε απο τον κόμβο Miltosz (#8754) προς τον κόμβο dream21 (#12022)... Σιγά σιγά θα βγεί και η εναλακτική διαδρομή...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Θαυμάσια νέα. 

Καιρός ήταν, τα Μεσόγεια από κοιλάδα του οινοπνεύματος, να αρχίσουν να γίνονται κοιλάδα του ....... ασύρματου πνεύματος.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Σήμερα μπήκε και το Μαρκόπουλο στο AWMN  
> Το link βγήκε απο τον κόμβο Miltosz (#8754) προς τον κόμβο dream21 (#12022)... Σιγά σιγά θα βγεί και η εναλακτική διαδρομή...


to ap infosat3 up and running στο Π.Ράφτη

----------


## nikpanGR

κανένα νέο?

----------


## miltosz

> to ap infosat3 up and running στο Π.Ράφτη


Πες μου λίγο την Mac Address του ΑΡ !

----------


## RpMz

Σήμερα έγιναν μερικές αναβαθμίσεις στην μεριά των Καλυβίων.. Στον κόμβο mouhou μετακινήθηκε το routerboard με το πιάτο και ρύθμισει του link, και μπήκε και ένα δεύτερο if, προς τον κόμβο strawhats, όπου βγήκε και link... Το Access Point με την Omni 12db έφυγε απο τον κόμβο mouhou και μπήκε στον κόμβο strawhats, μιας και είναι σε ψηλότερο σημείο και έχει πλάκα σχεδόν όλα τα Καλύβια... Επίσης ρυθμίστηκε άλλο ένα if απο τον κόμβο strawhats προς το sv1bjr... Απο εκεί και πέρα θα βγεί και το link sv1bjr>ntheodor.
Εντός των ημερών θα ενημερωθούν wind, dns, nagios κτλ... 

Σιγά σιγά βγαίνουμε προς παραλιακά και κοντέυουμε να φτάσουμε στα παιδιά στην Αγ.Μαρίνα...

----------


## jockium

> Σήμερα έγιναν μερικές αναβαθμίσεις στην μεριά των Καλυβίων.. Στον κόμβο mouhou μετακινήθηκε το routerboard με το πιάτο και ρύθμισει του link, και μπήκε και ένα δεύτερο if, προς τον κόμβο strawhats, όπου βγήκε και link... Το Access Point με την Omni 12db έφυγε απο τον κόμβο mouhou και μπήκε στον κόμβο strawhats, μιας και είναι σε ψηλότερο σημείο και έχει πλάκα σχεδόν όλα τα Καλύβια... Επίσης ρυθμίστηκε άλλο ένα if απο τον κόμβο strawhats προς το sv1bjr... Απο εκεί και πέρα θα βγεί και το link sv1bjr>ntheodor.
> Εντός των ημερών θα ενημερωθούν wind, dns, nagios κτλ... 
> 
> Σιγά σιγά βγαίνουμε προς παραλιακά και κοντέυουμε να φτάσουμε στα παιδιά στην Αγ.Μαρίνα...


Ευχαριστώ λοιπών για την βοήθεια την "Καταδρομική Ομάδα Ανατολικής Αττικής" (rpmz-sv1bjr), χωρίς την την βοήθεια της οποίας δεν θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν όλα αυτά, και μάλιστα σε τόσο σφυχτά χρονικά περιθώρια!.. Πάω να ενημερώσω το wind  ::

----------


## RpMz

Ως ΝοτιοΑνατολική Αττική ευχαριστούμε τον acoul που μας έβγαλε επιτελούς το link απο Υμμητό και αποκτήσαμε μία εναλακτική διαδρομή!

Thanx to acoul,nickpangr,miltosz...

----------


## acoul

Η σημερινή μέρα είναι μια καλή μέρα ... μπράβο στο δίκτυο !! η ευχή να υπάρξουν συνεχιστές της τρέλας μας !!


```
 1. askey-1.ozonet.awmn            0.0%     7    0.5   0.9   0.4   1.6   0.5
 2. 10.46.79.254                           0.0%     6    1.0   1.2   1.0   2.1   0.4
 3. 10.46.79.238                           0.0%     6    1.4   2.1   1.4   2.9   0.6
 4. gw-rpmz.miltosz.awmn          0.0%     6    2.7   7.3   2.7  12.9   4.6
 5. ns.rpmz.awmn                         0.0%     6    2.5   4.5   2.5   6.1   1.4
```

----------


## nikpanGR

και το wrt ακούνητο ακλόνητο και δεν μας έχει απασχολήσει πολύ καιρό τώρα......και ούτε πιστεύω οτι θα μας απασχολήσει...Ειδομεν..  ::

----------


## ntheodor

Καλοριζικο το λινκ να ειναι και με μηδενικα downtime

----------


## RpMz

Πλέον το link rpmz - mouhou έσπασε με έναν ενδιάμεσο κόμβο, τον GPK...
Σύντομα κεντράρισμα και περισσότερες ταχύτητες..

----------


## sv1bjr

Μπράβο Γιάννη 

Μεγάλη απόφαση σχετικά με τις δυσκολίες του ιστού σου, μένει τώρα να γίνει και κάποιος έλεγχος στον strawhats που κάνει....νερά τώρα τελευταία.

----------


## ntheodor

> Μπράβο Γιάννη 
> 
> Μεγάλη απόφαση σχετικά με τις δυσκολίες του ιστού σου, μένει τώρα να γίνει και κάποιος έλεγχος στον strawhats που κάνει....νερά τώρα τελευταία.


Ωραιος ο Γιαννης παρολο το πιεσμενο του ωραριo

@rosseto οταν κατεβεις στα καλυβια κανε και εναν ελεγχο στο λινκ σου με τον STrawhats απο strawhats διορθωθηκε λιγο

----------


## sv1bjr

> @rosseto οταν κατεβεις στα καλυβια κανε και εναν ελεγχο στο λινκ σου με τον STrawhats απο strawhats διορθωθηκε λιγο


Γεια σου Νίκο, χρόνια πολλά και καλό κουράγιο με τα ξυπνήματα τά βράδυα.

Στο Link με strawhats δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα από την πλευρά μου, το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει κανείς είναι ή η ασύρματη κάρτα τα έχει φτύσει ή το pigtail έχει πάρει νερά (που δεν το πιστεύω), πάντως για κάθε ενδεχόμενο όταν κατέβω θα κάνω πάλι τον σχετικό έλεγχο.

----------


## ntheodor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ntheodor
> 
> @rosseto οταν κατεβεις στα καλυβια κανε και εναν ελεγχο στο λινκ σου με τον STrawhats απο strawhats διορθωθηκε λιγο
> 
> 
> Γεια σου Νίκο, χρόνια πολλά και καλό κουράγιο με τα ξυπνήματα τά βράδυα.
> 
> Στο Link με strawhats δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα από την πλευρά μου, το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει κανείς είναι ή η ασύρματη κάρτα τα έχει φτύσει ή το pigtail έχει πάρει νερά (που δεν το πιστεύω), πάντως για κάθε ενδεχόμενο όταν κατέβω θα κάνω πάλι τον σχετικό έλεγχο.


Ευχαριστω τελικα δεν εχεις εσυ προβλημα του strawhats το aircom κολυμπαει  ::

----------


## RpMz

Πλέον το link Miltosz - dream21 είχε πεθάνει και στην θέση του πήρε την θέση του ο κόμβος markan (#13896) με ενα rb για αρχή... Σύντομα θα σικωθεί Omni και άλλο ένα link.. Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if...

----------


## polinux

Νεο link "polinux9660-dalex-24" Γλυκα Νερα - Νεα Πεντελη (awmn-9660-24)
Ο εξοπλισμος απο την μερια μου ειναι : 
* cm9
* Πιατο Gibertiny αλουμινιου (1.05μ)
* Feder απο nvak

Ο εξοπλισμός μπηκε και εγινε scan.
Και οριακά στο τέλος "είδα" τον dalex μετά από 2 ώρες συνομιλιών
 :: 

Παραθέτω το print-screen του scan του microtik.
Αναμένεται πια η στήριξη και το κεντράρισμα για καλύτερο σήμα κάτι που θα γίνει το άλλο ΣΚ.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Νεο link "polinux9660-dalex-24" Γλυκα Νερα - Νεα Πεντελη (awmn-9660-24)
> Ο εξοπλισμος απο την μερια μου ειναι : 
> * cm9
> * Πιατο Gibertiny αλουμινιου (1.05μ)
> * Feder απο nvak
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμός μπηκε και εγινε scan.
> Και οριακά στο τέλος "είδα" τον dalex μετά από 2 ώρες συνομιλιών
> 
> ...


Eμείς πότε θα δοκιμάσουμε με infosat3?

----------


## polinux

Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι το link μου με τον dalex είναι ενεργό!!!
Με δικό μου μόνο κεντράρισμα προς το παρόν και με μια grid από την άλλη μεριά έχουμε σήμα 75-77db.
Ο Δημήτρης(dalex) θα βάλει πάνω για το link μας πιάτο και επίκειται και από την μεριά του κεντράρισμα οπότε το σήμα θα καλυτερέψει.
Μέχρι τότε το link είναι ενεργό και ήδη έχει πιάσει πολύ δουλεια...
 ::

----------


## RpMz

> Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι το link μου με τον dalex είναι ενεργό!!!
> Με δικό μου μόνο κεντράρισμα προς το παρόν και με μια grid από την άλλη μεριά έχουμε σήμα 75-77db.
> Ο Δημήτρης(dalex) θα βάλει πάνω για το link μας πιάτο και επίκειται και από την μεριά του κεντράρισμα οπότε το σήμα θα καλυτερέψει.
> Μέχρι τότε το link είναι ενεργό και ήδη έχει πιάσει πολύ δουλεια...


Μπράβο πολυ καλό link! Ξεμπουκώσαμε εμείς εδω κάτω λιγάκι...

----------


## sv1bjr

Προσευχήσου να γίνει πραγματικότητα το Link mouhou - Dait και τότε θα δεις τι σημαίνει πραγματικά "Ξεμπούκωμα".  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

και ναι....... είναι πραγματικότητα,πήγαμε χτες μα τον acoul και βάλαμε το πιατο του mouchou ston immito....

----------


## sv1bjr

Γεια στα χέρια σας παληκάρια, ε αυτό ήταν το καλύτερο νέο που θα μπορούσα ν'ακούσω..., εύγε.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

θέλουν αλφαδιάσματα όλα τα λινκ. μια και ο Υμηττός δεν είναι δυο βήματα όπως η κλασική μας ταράτσα, αλάργα αλάργα για να έχει και την γλύκα του. θα βγουν τα λινκ με την σχετική υπομονή, επιμονή και ομαδικό πάντα πνεύμα !! καλό είναι να μη ξεχνάμε ότι η όλη δραστηριότητα είναι χόμπι και το αποτέλεσμα best effort  ::

----------


## RpMz

Πλέον και ο κόμβος Makii απο το Κορωπί είναι πλέον στην παρέα μας...

Καλό surfing Άκη  ::

----------


## klarabel

Ετσι Χριστουγενιάτικος ..σαν δώρο. Οργάνωσέ τα Γιάννη έτσι όπως εσύ ξέρεις. Καλορίζικος , Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα στην ..αντίπερα όχθη !!  ::

----------

